# He's low balling me of course ...Right ???



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok so I have a guy who wants me to take on His driveway for the season(actually his fathers but hes cutting the cash) So he asked me what I thought And I said generally charge 30 for a single wide drive way and 40 for a double wide ( per push figures) so he said he wanted to do between 250 and 300 per season. I figured if I were to show up a MINIMUM of 12 times this season hes getting a double wide driveway for 5 bucks less then what I charge for a single... how hard do I drive to push him up or do I take this one on and say ill do it 12 times for the 300 and after that charge accordingly. let me know


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

He's not lowballing (whatever that means), he's just bargaining. Now it's up to you to accept or make a counter-offer. First thing is realize that you're mixing per push and seasonal pricing. Set a price for each; figure out how much you can fudge each one and go from there. You set yourself up for this when you said "generally". So that means you won't charge that in this case.


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah I think I also screwed my self in the case that hes a buddy of mine from the rescue squad. ive never really let any one slide on that fact that they're a friend but I was also in this guys wedding . I guess I should play nice ...
Darron ( <---- DOES NOT PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS)


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

do you want the account? if you do, then bargain with him a bit, and settle for something fair to both


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just give the guy a deal if he's a friend. Doing something nice will come back to you at some point. If your not doing walks or getting out of your truck, how much extra work are you really doing? Answer - VERY LITTLE. Maybe you'll pick-up dad's neighbor or friend or he'll tell everyone he knows what a great guy you are!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to disagree
The guy is a price shopper
he's only interested in lowest price.
He'll leave you in a heartbeat for someone one cent cheaper
and he'll always whine about the money.

I never deal on price unless it's a volume thing or super efficient for me. That's fair to pass those savings along. But otherwise, I've learned not to fool with it.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I do so many things for free for my friends that do me well. So if he is good to you be good to him if not tell him this is what I can do it for I am a friend and this is what it costs. If that is what it costs then do it. if you are making a bunch of money off a budy then start negotiating. If my friend asked for something like plowing then said this is what i want to pay i would say then find someone to do it for that. I dont negotiate with friends thats bs. Business is business friends are friends decide which side of the line he is on. If you are desperate for customers and then make him a customer and treat him as such .


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I see were every one is comming from and I see both side of what i would consider a very fine line, I bail'd Him out quite a few times last seasone for ZILCH NADDA ZIPP!!!! and this season he wants me full time, Im giving him the works... plow the double wide driveway salt and walks ... and im still thinking im keeping it on the low side of things. and I never would want to hike up a price to screw somone im just trying to not screw my self.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

if you have bailed this guy out more then once then i say let him pay full price, sounds more like he is taking advantage of your friendship, when he starts to reciprocate the favors and shows he appreciates them, then he is a real friend, (really how hard it it to hand over a 6pack after someone helps you out)


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

in the great words of homer simpson .." MMMmmmMMMm BEEEER"


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

see what i mean,,,,,if he provided a couple six packs from time to time, you would probably be slobbering all over to help him, when well people learn, beer helps everything,,,,,,,,(for the backlash i know it coming from this post,i never condone drinking and driving, anyone that drinks and drives should have their head examined, before they kill someone)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

buckwheat_la;857065 said:


> beer helps everything,,,,,,,


It doesn't?


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats what I do, I offer a per push price than a per push x 10 pay up front and I take 2-3.00 off the per push price, than bill monthly after the 10 times are up at my normal $35-40.00 price. so 10x i normally get 330.00.


----------

